# Today was Sticky Bun's cage cleaning day :)



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I just realized that I've had Sticky Buns for 6 months! Wow time flies!!!! 

I have her in the Living World Ferret Habitat 

(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007D55BGS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)



Here are some pictures from today 
She's my spoiled little princess




She loves to stuff her pouches






I love her face!



And here's a bonus picture of Victini I took a few months back.. she looks adorable and angry.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That is just too cute for words! Ranks right up there with Russell in the cuteness factor...maybe even tops him.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't even know hamsters had pouches. Friggin' hillarious!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So cute! LOL Victini looks so hilarious in that picture omg!!! He looks like a rhino ready to attack. Or a bull about to charge


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Sticky Bun is one lucky girl!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Kittiesdragons said:


> Sticky Bun is one lucky girl!




She knows she's spoiled


----------

